# Matted hair



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello,
We use a harness on our puppy and just noticed his hair underneath his harness has become matted. I’d like to ask for any tips on how to detangle my puppy’s matted hair. If we bring him to the groomer they’ll just probably shave all his hair and I don’t want that to happen as much as possible. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's not easy! It takes a wood brush and then a flea comb to totally get the matts out. And they need combed daily. I just got back from vacation and gave instructions, but got back to my girl being very matted. It is a daily thing. You cannot miss a day.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I agree with Sherry that brushing and combing is needed daily if at all possible! :thumbsup: I do however :blush: let Aviannah have one day off a week from grooming, I think all girls need a pj-no makeup-messy hair day or a non-groom day! :w00t: I use a pin brush, wooden brush and a comb and groom with a leave conditioner sprayed onto the brush. I only put a harness on her though when I have to since she has long hair. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I also comb and brush every day. I also have an inexpensive tiny battery clipper to cut out any mats.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a product called "Cowboy Magic" that contains silicone (I would not use it on a daily basis) which can be rubbed gently into a mat---working from the skin side out--gently, oh so gently, part each hair w/a wide tooth metal comb & work it out completely. If the hair is very matted this would greatly stress your pup so the best thing is to get a shave & start over! As others have said, come from the skin holding w/one hand & combing out w/the other. Importance is daily grooming esp.with the baby coat---it will get better later, but this is the cost of having a long haired pup. My dogs are 8 & 6 1/2 & they hardly ever have a mat---when only a very small one. I do keep the body & legs in a short cut & w/Lisi her's is short all over. Kitzi has long ears & tail & a longer top-knot---it is what works for us. You will have to decide what investment you want to make & stick w/the schedule---the same w/teeth brushing. 
I would recommend you invest in a great, medium bristle brush (maybe Chris C or Madden). Personally I do not brush much---mostly use a set of metal combs in 3 sizes. I did use a brush when I showed my Bitzi yrs. ago, but for me the combs are best for our present needs. 
When you brush be aware of any fleas, or ticks. Personally I use an essential oil spray which I make myself & do not have an issue w/fleas or ticks. I also use sentinel which does not kill the adult flea (which we don't have) but kills the eggs.
Good luck & let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

A point too is that if the puppy is struggling while you brush etc, just try it for 10 mins or so, or less. Short stints of it is a good way to get used to brushing, grooming. Dont' struggle with him for half an hour do what you can in a few minutes at a time and work up to longer periods. Better yet try grooming when he is tired rather than wide awake and ready for play.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh no, I feel your pain! I once bought my long beautiful Cavalier “Christmas Jammies” that we’re very thin and let her wear them for two days. When I took them off... omg the horror! Her entire chest was one giant mat! It wasn’t ideal but I was able to gently using a fur-minator regular and de-matting brush to gently work out the mats over the course of a few days. She lost a lot of hair but it was better than shaving her completely. 

Best of luck!!! The matting can be absolutely no fun...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I brush at night on my lap during TV time...yes every night is a must. She sleeps and I relax, a win win 

A Madden med bristle brush, buttercomb, and Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. Working any knots out with my fingers before combing. I keep Georgie's legs long, but have her torso short, which really helps with matting from clothing and harnesses


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you so much for all the helpful recommendations! Appreciate it so much!


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

If the mattes are pretty small but difficult i will just cut them out with scissors. He has another fluff to where its usually not very noticeable. I could cut about five spots out and you wouldn't really be able to tell a difference. Hes definitely no show dog though.


----------

